# my mantis bit my lip



## themantis (Mar 25, 2010)

My praying mantis bit my lip. Well actually I let it to see what it would feel like. It took about 4 or 5 bites out of my lip. And my boyfriend was like you better hope they are not poisiness. Im trying to get my lip to stop bleeding. Well actually i think it stopped now but bleed for 5 minutes. My boyfriend thinks im stupid now. My mantis was born in Janruary.

Is it stupid that i let it bite me?

Some people asked what species of mantis is she I have no clue lol. Ive had her and her brother sense they hatched outta their eggs.

What do you think heres pictures of her:

http://faithfreaks.com/user_images/10433413239020.jpg

http://faithfreaks.com/user_images/10433413239031.jpg

http://faithfreaks.com/user_images/10433413239042.jpg


----------



## Opivy (Mar 25, 2010)

yeah.


----------



## kookamonga (Mar 25, 2010)

there are far worse things curiosity has led to.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 25, 2010)

Once they get a taste of blood, you're doomed. Just don't sleep in the same room with it.


----------



## themantis (Mar 25, 2010)

She stays in her cage at night. Im handeling her right now and she is behaving.


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Mar 25, 2010)

She won't hurt you, if you keep her mouth away from your lip. Your lip is covered in a mucous membrane... and is wet, a mantis detects wetness and the presence of proteins in the saliva which would explain why she bit your lip.

What kind of mantis is she?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm not sure that a regular mantis can detect the minuscule amount of protein in human saliva, Joe, but whatever the mantis was sold as, there is every reason to believe that this is Angelus vampirus, Stoker, 1897. There is an excellent description of the species in its natural habitat (though it was not named by the author) in Van Helsing, A. ,_ Annals Entomologia Carpathia _MDCCCXCVII, pp.iii- li. It should be available in your university library in the Living Dead section. Enjoy!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 26, 2010)

Even if it bit your lip, it is not because of the moistness, it must of been aggravated or thinking the softness was a big fat worm! When thirsty, they drink, not bite.


----------



## Schloaty (Mar 26, 2010)

It was just kissing you! They don't have lips of their own, so it was just doing the best it could.


----------



## Ntsees (Mar 27, 2010)

themantis said:


> ...Is it stupid that i let it bite me?...


Ouch. I wouldn't ever make my mantids do that to me. If they do bite me, I want them to bite where it's more rougher.


----------

